# تركيب ناقل حركة 5 سرعات بدل 4 سرعات هل ينفع؟؟ دعوة للمناقشة



## ابو ربحي (5 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وانتم بالف خير وبلغنا واياكم ليلة القدر في هذا الشهر الفضيل وتقبل الله منا ومنك الصيام والقيام وصالح الأعمال.


اخوتي الأعزاء حدث هناك نقاش بيني وبين احد الاخوة بخصوص تغيير قير يحمل 4 سرعات باخر ذو 5 سرعات او 6 او7 او تبديل القير العادي اليدوي باخر اتوماتيك الكتروني وتم توجيه هذا السؤال لي وصراحة تحيرت جدا في الاجابة.
سؤالي هنا هل ينفع ذلك تبديل قير يحمل 4 سرعات باخر ذو 5 سرعات او 6 او7؟ وهل احد جربها؟؟ واذا ينفع هل يجب تغيير لوحة العدادات في طابلون السيارة؟ بغض النظر عن زيادة استهلاك الوقود اذا تم تغييره.
هل ينفع ايضا تغيير القير العادي بأخر اوتوماتيك الكتروني؟ مع العلم اني لم اقتنع بها لنظرا لان القير الالكتروني يحتاج اشارة الحساسات من المحرك وبالتالي يجب تغيير كمبيوتر المحرك!! ولكن زودوني برأيكم
افتح باب النقاش في ذلك وزودنا من فضلكم في ارائكم
لكم كل ود وتحية


----------



## ابو ربحي (7 سبتمبر 2010)

بعد مرور 24 ساعة على وضع الاستفسار هل فكر احد الاخوة في الاستفسارات التي طرحتها؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## صالح التميمي (7 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
مشاركتي قد تكون من باب الرأي لاغير
وأعتقد أن الأساس في ناقل الحركة أنه كلما زادت عدد تروسه كلما خف الحمل على المحرك وهذا بالظبط يعتمد على الموازنة بين عدد دورات المحرك ونوع أو رقم الترس الذي أنت عليه

إذن جوابنا لهذا السؤال أنه كلما زاد عدد التروس أو التنقيلات في المركبة كلما كان ذالك أفضل من جميع النواحي

ولك أن تسألني سؤال فتقول :
إذن لماذا لاتكون عدد التنقيلات 10 أو أكثر بدلا من 4
فجوابي يكون أنه كلما زادت التنقيلات كلما زاد وزن ناقل الحركة وزاد حجمه وكثرت القطع الميكانيكية وباالتالي لايمكننا فعل ذلك لأنها مشكلة تقنية ستذهب مع تطور ناقل الحركة 
ومثال ذلك نلاحظ السيارات الفارهة والألمانية بالذات هي التي نالت قصب السبق في زيادت عدد تنقيلات صندوق التروس وأيضا لا ننسى أن أول ناقل حركة بثماني سرعات ظهر في العالم في سيارة لكزس اليابانية بالطبع 

وهناك أيضا أنواع من نواقل الحركة تختلف عن فكرة التروس السابقة مثل نظام (cvt ) وأكبر مشكلة تواحه هذا النظام أنه لايتحمل دورات المحرك العالية لذلك نلاحظه بكثرة في الدرجات النارية وبعض الأجهزة الكهربية وكذلك في بعض سيارات نيسان
وهناك أيضا نظام التعشيق المزدوج الذي يعتبر ثورة تقنية ويكاد يكون محصورا في الٍسيارات الألمانية وبالتحديد في قلعة فولكس واجن .

وفي نهاية المطاف وختام الكلام لا مانع أبدا من تركيب ناقل حركة ب 5 سرعات بدلا من 4 إذا أتسع ناقل الحركة الجديد ولم يكن وزنه عالي على حمل المحرك .....

أرجو أن أكون قد أفدتك ولك مني جزيل الشكر ...........


----------



## سمير شربك (7 سبتمبر 2010)

بالنسبة للغير العادي 
تغيير من أربعه إلى خمسه لامانع ولاعيب بذلك إن توفر المطلوب لنفس نوع السياره 
وبالنسبه للتحويل من عادي لأوتوماتيك ممكنه وقد سبق وحولت علبة سرعه تويوتا كورولا موديل 1994 من عادي إلى اوتوماتيك 
وايضا كيار ريو من عادي لأوتوماتيك 
وايضا هيونداي فيرنا 
وايضا هيونداي اتوز 
وجميعها نجحت معنا 
سنضطر لتبديل طقم الشرطان بالكامل مع اللوحات بالتابلو والتعامل مع كومبيوتر جديد للسياره 

وشكرا


----------



## ابو ربحي (9 سبتمبر 2010)

صالح التميمي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مشاركتي قد تكون من باب الرأي لاغير
> وأعتقد أن الأساس في ناقل الحركة أنه كلما زادت عدد تروسه كلما خف الحمل على المحرك وهذا بالظبط يعتمد على الموازنة بين عدد دورات المحرك ونوع أو رقم الترس الذي أنت عليه
> 
> ...


 

بارك الله فيك اخي صالح وجزيت خيرا اخي على التوضيح الرائع 

ولدى استفسار اخر لماذا نظام cvt موجود فقط في بعض سيارات نيسان؟ ما مميزات هذه السيارات عن باقي السيارات الاخرى؟ هل سرعتها منخفضة مقارنة بسيارات اخرى لهذا تم تكريب نظام cvt؟؟؟
ما هو نظام التعشيق المزدوج؟؟؟


----------



## ابو ربحي (9 سبتمبر 2010)

سمير شربك قال:


> بالنسبة للغير العادي
> تغيير من أربعه إلى خمسه لامانع ولاعيب بذلك إن توفر المطلوب لنفس نوع السياره
> وبالنسبه للتحويل من عادي لأوتوماتيك ممكنه وقد سبق وحولت علبة سرعه تويوتا كورولا موديل 1994 من عادي إلى اوتوماتيك
> وايضا كيار ريو من عادي لأوتوماتيك
> ...


 
حياك الباري اخي سمير على مداخلتك الطيبة 

1- اخي هل تقصد اذا توفر المطلوب لنفس نوع السيارة تقصد بالحجم ام ماذا بالضبط؟؟ يعني يكون نفس حجم القير المراد تبديله؟؟؟

2- بالنسبة للتحويل من عادي لاتوماتيك لم افهم ما قصدته "طقم الشرطان" ولكن استوحيت الفكرة وهي تغيير كمبيوتر السيارة بكمبيوتر أخر يتعامل مع كمبيوتر القير الاتوماتيك يعني كمبيوتر سيارة وكمبيوتر قير من نفس النوع ونركبهم على السيارة المراد بها تركيب القير الاوتوماتيك.

3- اللوحات بالتابلوه هل تقصد اخي اللوحة التي تحمل عداد rbm وعداد km ؟؟ فقط ام هناك اشياء اخرى سيتم تبديلها؟؟

اتمنى شرح مفصل قليلا اخي سمير وغلبتك معي اتحملني يا غالي


----------



## ابو ربحي (9 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ صالح التميمي والاخ سمير شربك كل عام وانتم بالف خير بمناسبة عيد الفطر واعاده الله علينا وعليكم باليمن والبركات.


----------



## صالح التميمي (9 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
عيدكم مبارك جميعا
وجعلنا الله جميعا من المقبولين في شهر رمضان 
أما بخصوص سؤالك يا أخي العزيز (ابو ربحي)
فجواب السؤال الأول /

أن لكل شركة سيارات في العالم قاعدة ودعامة أبحاث تجعلها تتميز عن الأخرى وهذا النظام (cvt ) ليس بالضرورة حصرا على نيسان لكن أستطاعت أن تطور النظام على مايوافق مركباتها ومع هذا نلاحظ عدة شركات لصناعة السيارات تجعل هذا النظام موجودا في بعض سياراتها من هذه الشركات التي أذكرها الآن شركة دودج الأمركية في طرازها كاليبر ..

أما بخصوص السؤال الثاني /
فهذا النظام أول ماظهر 
كان في حلبات سباقات الفورملا واحد لكي لكي يتدارك زمن التنقيل في مركبة السباق 
وانتقل من حلبات السباق إلى السيارات العادية كما هي غالب التقنيات المبتكرة 
ومن هذه السيارات التي تستعمل هذا النظام الأسطورة اليابانية gt-r التي أيضا تملك أعقد نظام دفع رباعي في العالم .....
ومع هذا يا أخي العزيز (ابو ربحي) معلوماتي ضحلة جدا في كيفية عمل النظام وأرجو من مجتمع المنتدى الكرام أن يفيدنا في ماهية عمل نظام التعشيق المزدوج .

وختاما أكرر التهاني والتبريكات للجميع بعيد الفطر السعيد ...
ودمتم سالمين .
محبكم ...................


----------



## ابو ربحي (10 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي صالح التميمي على ما ذكرته وجعله في ميزان حسناتك اخي العزيز
وعيد فطر مبارك اخي صالح وعساك من عواده


----------



## حسام محي الدين (18 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بخصوص السوال الاول ينفع بس لازم يكون عزم المحرك يسمح وده مجرب فى سيارات البجو
السوال الثانى ممكن لان وحدة ال u s bالخاص بالترنسمشن مستقل عن u s b المحرك والعلقه ما بين المحرك والترنسماشن بكون عن طريق اسبيد سنسو يحس بسرعة الا ربم حتى يتم تغير السرعه بس لازم تكون عارف مكان السنسو فين حتى يتم التركيب فى نفس المكان بمعنى فى بعض سيارات يكون تصميم وجود السنسور على الفلام (الحدافه ) فى البعض يكون عند طنبورة السيور لانك لو خلفت المكان هيكون فى اختلف فى قراءة سرعة المحرك مما يسبب فى برجلة سرعات الترنسماشن والسنسور التانى ثابت هو الخارج من الترنس ماشن وهو الخاص بتحديد العلاقه مابين السرعه المحرك والترنسماشن


----------

